# 12 days left!!..



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Mossimo is 7 weeks old now and will be coming home October 6th! .. and of course I had to share More Photos!!!..He is currently 2lbs 4oz.









*Love this one below*

























She said he is the most schmoopiest, loving cuddly snuggly puppy!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

He is a cutie. I will never forget the day I got my pups. Have fun and take a lot of pictures.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The second one is priceless. "Are you LOOKING at me?" 

So cute!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

Pam - What is priceless are those red googles!!



morriscsps said:


> The second one is priceless. "Are you LOOKING at me?"
> 
> So cute!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Whoooo hoooo!!!!!!!!! I'm excited for you!!!! So cute!!!!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

We are waiting along with you! :whoo:


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

What an adorable puppy! My puppy came home Saturday and I have to warn you, they do the cutest things.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

ADORABLE!


----------



## Fashiongal21 (Apr 23, 2012)

wendylee said:


> What an adorable puppy! My puppy came home Saturday and I have to warn you, they do the cutest things.


Wendylee! How have the first few days been!?


----------



## wendylee (May 28, 2012)

Fashiongal21 said:


> Wendylee! How have the first few days been!?


Fun!! I am totally enjoying this little puppy, so full of energy and lots of kisses. This is his 4th day home and I am amazed at how much he has changed, every day it's something new. Today he learned how to slide across the kitchen floor. He would run and mid run he would sit down and slide, that kept him entertained for almost an hour. Even better a nice long nap followed the play.

Teething, eeks! Constantly giving him something appropriate to chew on, redirecting. I'm so grateful for the ex-pen.

Harvey is currently taking a nap on my lap, life is good. Enjoy your new puppy.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad he's doing well


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Mossimo is a delight!He reminds me of our very first dog,an American Cocker who was jet black,and one of the sweetest dogs you ever could meet!That was 36 years ago!


----------

